
Open-source cannot live on donations alone - jnazario
http://www.binpress.com/blog/2013/04/14/open-source-cannot-live-on-donations-alone/
======
draegtun
Was also posted a few weeks ago:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5555782>

